# ***4 Year Old Female New Zealand White Needs a Loving Home***



## jdaly07 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rescued from a lab, 4 y/o female NZW needs a loving home ASAP. 

Calm and friendly. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

NZ's are really great bunnies--our Hoss was friendly and never bothered anything in the house. Wish you luck.


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Any luck finding her a home?


----------

